# Upcoming Events Near Boulder, CO



## Pytheis (Mar 17, 2016)

I was wondering if any of you know of some shows, agility trials, dock diving events, etc. near Boulder, CO in the upcoming months. I never seem to be able to find the information online.

Thanks!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm super new to this but this is what I've found:

Conformation: InfoDog - The Dog Fancier's Complete Resource for information about AKC Dog Show Events, and Dog Products and Services

Agility: InfoDog - The Dog Fancier's Complete Resource for information about AKC Dog Show Events, and Dog Products and Services

I didn't find any obedience or rally

Here's a dock diving event from the NADD. Idk how close it is to Boulder though.  
https://northamericadivingdogs.com/Event/info/eventid/1681


----------



## Pytheis (Mar 17, 2016)

Brave said:


> I'm super new to this but this is what I've found:
> 
> Conformation: InfoDog - The Dog Fancier's Complete Resource for information about AKC Dog Show Events, and Dog Products and Services
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks! I must somehow not be Googling the right things.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Pytheis said:


> Wow, thanks! I must somehow not be Googling the right things.


I normally start on the AKC website with their event search but it's broken down by state not location so you have to troll through the listing to find cities near you. 

I was just introduced to Infodogs so I'm still figuring it out. Beyond that I google "city name dog sports" and see what pops.


----------

